# país dos brandos costumes



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Há um conceito que não percebo muito bem, a ideia de "país de brandos costumes".
Contexto:
Portugal no tempo de Salazar era o país dos brandos costumes, com duas santíssimas trindades, nomeadamente os 3 F (Fado, Fátima e Futebol) e o Deus, Pátria e Família.
Aliás, o ditador era muito acarinhado pela maioria dos portugueses, porque o povo era inculto, rural e até analfabeto naquela altura, a célebre "4ª classe" era a mínima exigência, além de saber ler, contar e escrever naquela sociedade moralista, puritana, profundamente católica e fechada.

Um abraço a todos
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Carfer

É um slogan da propaganda da ditadura, que pretendia fazer crer que, ao contrário de outros países, em Portugal tudo se passava sem violência, num clima de amabilidade e respeito pelo próximo generalizado, sem os conflitos e perturbações que ocorriam noutros lados. Há, em parte, um fundo de verdade na afirmação, na medida em que o país não tem pena de morte há século e meio, os níveis de criminalidade violenta são relativamente baixos, mesmo em comparação com outros países europeus cujos níveis são igualmente baixos se confrontados com as médias mundiais, a última guerra civil ocorreu na primeira metade do século XIX, o país é acolhedor e simpático para os visitantes, etc. Contudo, se a ditadura sentia necessidade de sublinhar o que, em bom rigor, deveria ser a normalidade em qualquer parte, é porque havia outra realidade que procurava esconder: a natureza repressiva do regime, cuja polícia torturava e assassinava opositores (o general Delgado, por ex.), os perseguia e impedia de trabalhar e os forçava ao exílio (um lote enorme de professores universitários e cientistas de alta craveira a seguir à 2ª guerra mundial, por ex.)e mantinha largos extractos da população na miséria e na ignorância (não, não é verdade que a 4ª classe fosse a mínima exigência: com a 1ª República a escolaridade mínima era de 5 anos e a ditadura reduziu-a para 3 e colocou nas escolas, em vez de professores devidamente qualificados, os '_regentes escolares_', pessoas que apenas tinham 4 anos de escolaridade mínima e não tinham formação profissional. Só voltou a ser de 4 anos nos anos 50, quando se tornou notório que o analfabetismo generalizado era um obstáculo à industrialização do país e à integração na EFTA e foi lançado um programa de educação de adultos para, pelo menos de fachada, lhes atribuir diplomas que melhorassem as estatísticas do analfabetismo. A política oficial do regime, até então foi, efectivamente, de acordo com a frase de Salazar, que aos portugueses bastava '_saber ler, escrever e contar_'). Mesmo a violência que continuava a haver era escondida: a censura impedia, por exemplo, a publicação de notícias de suicídios ou dos crimes mais perturbadores, sobretudo se envolviam o regime ou os seus dirigentes (caso dos Ballets Roses, por exemplo). Não eram permitidas notícias de greves ou de agitação social e a ditadura manteve campos de concentração para os opositores até 1956 e até cair, em 1974, para os nacionalistas das colónias). Era um país pacífico e tranquilo, sem manifestações de violência (os tais brandos costumes), na aparência e unicamente para a propaganda, claro.
As tais trindades são os vectores ideológicos com os quais o regime procurava garantir a obediência da população: o fado (cujas letras, no geral, veiculavam valores conservadores e reaccionários), a religião (Fátima, uma suposta aparição da Virgem cozinhada pela igreja como reacção contra a separação da Igreja do Estado em 1911 e que evoluiu para uma das manifestações mais importantes da aliança entre a ditadura e a Igreja Católica, que foi um dos seus sustentáculos) e o futebol (que ainda hoje mantém a mesma função).
'_Deus, Pátria e Família_' era a divisa do regime, a trilogia típica dos regimes fascistas, semelhante à _'Dio, Patria, Famiglia'_ do fascismo italiano, '_Travaille, Famille, Patrie'_ da França de Vichy, etc., e dos fascismos modernos.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Muito obrigado, mas queria discordar ligeiramente, os batidos e corriqueiros 3 F tiveram o seu significado durante o regime fascista de Salazar. Actualmente isto está desprovido de sentido e não é de todo verdadeiro. De facto, nessa altura, e não era o povo, note-se, era apenas o regime que sonegava outras coisas também importantes para o povo e teimava em dar-lhes fado, futebol e Fátima para que eles não pensassem… enganaram-se, o povo também pensa, leva tempo, (porque os portugueses, além de acomodados, são pacifistas por natureza) mas acaba sempre por se rebelar e levar a água ao seu pote.


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Muito obrigado, mas queria discordar ligeiramente, os batidos e corriqueiros 3 F tiveram o seu significado durante o regime fascista de Salazar. Actualmente isto está desprovido de sentido e não é de todo verdadeiro. De facto, nessa altura, e não era o povo, note-se, era apenas o regime que sonegava outras coisas também importantes para o povo e teimava em dar-lhes fado, futebol e Fátima para que eles não pensassem… enganaram-se, o povo também pensa, leva tempo, (porque os portugueses, além de acomodados, são pacifistas por natureza) mas acaba sempre por se rebelar e *levar a água ao seu pote*.



A expressão portuguesa é _'levar a água ao seu moinho_'. No mais, parece-me que não discordamos, nem mesmo ligeiramente. O trecho proposto é sobre uma época passada, o meu comentário também. A expressão ainda se usa, mas quase sempre em tom de sarcasmo e tendo como pano de fundo a contradição entre o que literalmente significa e a realidade existente.


----------



## Vanda

Nada como uma aula de história ''ao vivo''.  (cadê o emoji de aplausos).


> _Deus, Pátria e Família_' era a divisa do regime, a trilogia típica dos regimes fascistas, semelhante à _'Dio, Patria, Famiglia'_ do fascismo italiano, '_Travaille, Famille, Patrie'_ da França de Vichy, etc., e dos fascismos modernos.


Nada muda, trocam-se os nomes apenas. "Nada de novo sob o sol''.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Nada como uma aula de história ''ao vivo''.  (cadê o emoji de aplausos).
> 
> Nada muda, trocam-se os nomes apenas. "Nada de novo sob o sol''.


Pode crer, Vanda.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Já agora, que acepção do dicionário Priberam corresponde ao adjectivo "brando" neste contexto (brandos costumes)?

1. Que cede à pressão.
2. Mole.
3. Suave, fraco.
4. Leve.
5. Pouco enérgico.
6. Afável, meigo.
7. [Fonética]  Que é produzido com vibração das cordas vocais. = SONORO, VOZEADO ≠ SURDO, NÃO-VOZEADO


----------



## Carfer

O 3.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Ou seja, sem agressividade nem violência nem tampouco mão/punho de ferro.


----------



## Carfer

Isso.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Uma boa prova disto é o facto de em Portugal não haver brigas separatistas, como acontece agora na Catalunha, nem grupos terroristas com atentados à mistura. como acontecia com a ETA no País Basco.


----------



## Carfer

Fazer paralelismos é sempre arriscado e quase sempre enganador. A realidade nacional portuguesa é completamente diferente da espanhola. Espanha é um estado multinacional, ao contrário de Portugal. Os estados multinacionais são propensos, por natureza, a esse género de tensões e conflitos e têm tendência a desagregar-se (Jugoslávia, União Soviética, Checoslováquia, para dar exemplos recentes, a Irlanda em relação ao Reino Unido, a Escócia e a Catalunha que ameaçam  separar-se, o Sacro Império Romano-germânico, e por aí adiante, o que não falta são exemplos na História). Muitos desses estados são artificiais (olhe a Bélgica, por exemplo), resultado de decisões políticas frequentemente impostas pela força pelo componente dominante ou por estados terceiros. Uma consciência nacional leva muitos séculos a formar-se e tentar criá-la à força, fisica ou ideológica, raramente tem sucesso (Espanha pode ser dada como exemplo de um insucesso parcial). Os 'ses' em História também são arriscados, mas estou convencido de que se Portugal tivesse permanecido no regime de união de coroas que vigorou no tempo dos Filipes, hoje seria tão rebelde e secessionista como as demais nações espanholas, porventura até mais. Aliás, foi, em grande parte,  a política centralizadora e castelhanizadora de  Olivares que provocou a secessão.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Carfer said:


> Fazer paralelismos é sempre arriscado e quase sempre enganador. A realidade nacional portuguesa é completamente diferente da espanhola. Espanha é um estado multinacional, ao contrário de Portugal. Os estados multinacionais são propensos, por natureza, a esse género de tensões e conflitos e têm tendência a desagregar-se (Jugoslávia, União Soviética, Checoslováquia, para dar exemplos recentes, a Irlanda em relação ao Reino Unido, a Escócia e a Catalunha que ameaçam  separar-se, o Sacro Império Romano-germânico, e por aí adiante, o que não falta são exemplos na História). Muitos desses estados são artificiais (olhe a Bélgica, por exemplo), resultado de decisões políticas frequentemente impostas pela força pelo componente dominante ou por estados terceiros. Uma consciência nacional leva muitos séculos a formar-se e tentar criá-la à força, fisica ou ideológica, raramente tem sucesso (Espanha pode ser dada como exemplo de um insucesso parcial). Os 'ses' em História também são arriscados, mas estou convencido de que se Portugal tivesse permanecido no regime de união de coroas que vigorou no tempo dos Filipes, hoje seria tão rebelde e secessionista como as demais nações espanholas, porventura até mais. Aliás, foi, em grande parte,  a política centralizadora e castelhanizadora de  Olivares que provocou a secessão.



Cada país é um mundo!!!


----------

